# Where can I find a GenieGO 2 (MDR2)?



## stevenme

I called DTV but of course there's no way they can guarantee I'll get a V2. I even explained that I need the coax connection based on where I want to locate the GG2, but it seems like they are powerless to handle this.
I checked Solid Signal, but it looks like they don't have it either. Has anyone found a source to get one? Thanks,


----------



## Stuart Sweet

As I understand it, DIRECTV and their distributors are committed to selling out of GenieGO 1's before actually putting them out to the market. I know the official release date was 4/28 but aside from some very quick sales at third party vendors, they're impossible to get.


----------



## peds48

stevenme said:


> I called DTV but of course there's no way they can guarantee I'll get a V2. I even explained that I need the coax connection based on where I want to locate the GG2, but it seems like they are powerless to handle this.
> I checked Solid Signal, but it looks like they don't have it either. Has anyone found a source to get one? Thanks,


it does not really matters where the GG is located. bets place would be next to router as to not use and extra splitter port.


----------



## dennisj00

Today's SolidSignal special was a GG for $89.00. Version 1 but other than transcode speed, it's the same.


----------



## dennisj00

dennisj00 said:


> Today's SolidSignal special was a GG for $89.00. Version 1 but other than transcode speed, it's the same. Email said available until midnight or as stock lasts.


----------



## peds48

dennisj00 said:


> Today's SolidSignal special was a GG for $89.00. Version 1 but other than transcode speed, it's the same.


Considering they were $150.00 a pop, that is a steal!


----------



## NR4P

peds48 said:


> it does not really matters where the GG is located. bets place would be next to router as to not use and extra splitter port.


Maybe, maybe not the best place. It depends.

If its on a coax connection, then all the preparation is between the DVR and GenieGO2.
If its on the ethernet connection, then all the preparation goes through the router.

Wiring may be easier at the router but the possibility of slowing down the router for other traffic might be an issue for some.


----------



## stevenme

peds48 said:


> it does not really matters where the GG is located. bets place would be next to router as to not use and extra splitter port.


I have 2 HR24's in different locations and the cabinet where I'd like to locate the GG is not near my router but would be near an HR24 (I'm assuming I just need the supplied splitter to connect the GG2 to the coax network). Location aside, I'm also out of LAN ports on my router which would mean adding a hub.

That said why wouldn't anyone want the newer model for the transcoding speed increase alone? Another thing to consider is if DTV is making firmware enhancements in the future, will they be supporting them on the GG1 or just the GG2? I'd rather buy the latest for a few extra dollars especially with a device that is so functionally marginal to begin with. I just wish DTV wouldn't play these games with forcing users to buy the old before making the new available.


----------



## trh

Based on the First look, the increased transcode speed is dependent on the DVR. The HR44 Genie is reportedly the fastest. 

The only way to guarantee a GG2 is buy it from a third party vendor, when they become available.


----------



## dpeters11

stevenme said:


> I have 2 HR24's in different locations and the cabinet where I'd like to locate the GG is not near my router but would be near an HR24 (I'm assuming I just need the supplied splitter to connect the GG2 to the coax network). Location aside, I'm also out of LAN ports on my router which would mean adding a hub.
> 
> That said why wouldn't anyone want the newer model for the transcoding speed increase alone? Another thing to consider is if DTV is making firmware enhancements in the future, will they be supporting them on the GG1 or just the GG2? I'd rather buy the latest for a few extra dollars especially with a device that is so functionally marginal to begin with. I just wish DTV wouldn't play these games with forcing users to buy the old before making the new available.


Very few customers know of the existence of the 2. Actually, to be honest, the majority of DirecTV customers probably don't know the existence of the original GenieGo.


----------



## peds48

stevenme said:


> I have 2 HR24's in different locations and the cabinet where I'd like to locate the GG is not near my router but would be near an HR24 (I'm assuming I just need the supplied splitter to connect the GG2 to the coax network). Location aside, I'm also out of LAN ports on my router which would mean adding a hub.
> .


These are all excuses, but it they make you feel that this excuses justifies the GG2, then right on! What would you do if you bought a PC and need ed an extra LAN port, you will buy a switch, right? Why would the GG would be any different?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenme

peds48 said:


> These are all excuses, but it they make you feel that this excuses justifies the GG2, then right on! What would you do if you bought a PC and need ed an extra LAN port, you will buy a switch, right? Why would the GG would be any different?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If what you are trying to ask is "am I desperate"? The answer is "No". I would rather wait and get the better hardware with the flexibility to install it where I want to. For those that have to have it yesterday, please buy a GG 1 so I can get at the new inventory!


----------



## inkahauts

stevenme said:


> I have 2 HR24's in different locations and the cabinet where I'd like to locate the GG is not near my router but would be near an HR24 (I'm assuming I just need the supplied splitter to connect the GG2 to the coax network). Location aside, I'm also out of LAN ports on my router which would mean adding a hub.
> 
> That said why wouldn't anyone want the newer model for the transcoding speed increase alone? Another thing to consider is if DTV is making firmware enhancements in the future, will they be supporting them on the GG1 or just the GG2? I'd rather buy the latest for a few extra dollars especially with a device that is so functionally marginal to begin with. I just wish DTV wouldn't play these games with forcing users to buy the old before making the new available.


Why? How else do you expect them to get rid of them. That's how pretty much everything works, or at least tries to. The real key is that unless you are on this board or really do your research you wouldn't even know the 2 is coming out.


----------



## stevenme

inkahauts said:


> Why? How else do you expect them to get rid of them. That's how pretty much everything works, or at least tries to. The real key is that unless you are on this board or really do your research you wouldn't even know the 2 is coming out.


This is a problem all companies face and most deal with it by discounting the old model while they sell the new ones. DTV wants to get full price (I'm not counting Solid Signals sale to clear their inventory) to clear out old inventory. Imagine that you really want to buy that new 2015 car but the dealer still has 2014s on the lot that must be sold before anyone can buy the new model. I'd like to see that happen!

The good news is I don't feel like I'm missing much while I wait, in fact, I'm not even sure I want to take the plunge with a GG2. From what I've read transcoding is slow (better, but still slow on the GG2), video quality is adequate at best, and the firmware suffers from stability issues. I guess it's the techy in me that really just wants to see if I can conquer the device!


----------



## inkahauts

stevenme said:


> This is a problem all companies face and most deal with it by discounting the old model while they sell the new ones. DTV wants to get full price (I'm not counting Solid Signals sale to clear their inventory) to clear out old inventory. Imagine that you really want to buy that new 2015 car but the dealer still has 2014s on the lot that must be sold before anyone can buy the new model. I'd like to see that happen!
> 
> The good news is I don't feel like I'm missing much while I wait, in fact, I'm not even sure I want to take the plunge with a GG2. From what I've read transcoding is slow (better, but still slow on the GG2), video quality is adequate at best, and the firmware suffers from stability issues. I guess it's the techy in me that really just wants to see if I can conquer the device!


Yes and no. While generally this is true DIRECTV is in a more unusual situation where they can afford to run out of the old and then pull from the other pile once the old inventory is exhausted.

The biggest problem is we all know that if DIRECTV did discount the old and offer the new at the same time people would just argue and ask for the new at the olders price and they'd never get rid of them.

Personally I think the best thing to do would be to run a promotion for all new subs to get an old one for free till they are gone. Just say limited supply. That's solves all issues.


----------



## peds48

inkahauts said:


> The biggest problem is we all know that if DIRECTV did discount the old and offer the new at the same time people would just argue and ask for the new at the olders price and they'd never get rid of them.


Right on!


----------



## peds48

inkahauts said:


> Personally I think the best thing to do would be to run a promotion for all new subs to get an old one for free till they are gone. Just say limited supply. That's solves all issues.


The problem is that there aren't that many


----------



## inkahauts

So it could be a one day sale and make them go in one day? Awesome! Or maybe even just do it for one market. Whatever it takes.


----------



## peds48

inkahauts said:


> So it could be a one day sale and make them go in one day? Awesome! Or maybe even just do it for one market. Whatever it takes.


but what is giving them away for free is going to accomplish for DirecTV?


----------



## inkahauts

Getting rid of the old ones so they can release the new ones to third parties and get money out of those. It also would clear out old inventory which is sitting on the books and making new inventory age for no reason.


----------



## peds48

inkahauts said:


> Getting rid of the old ones so they can release the new ones to third parties and get money out of those. It also would clear out old inventory which is sitting on the books and making new inventory age for no reason.


get more money by loosing money? you know as well as I do that 99% of the DirecTV customer base does not know the difference between GG1 and GG2. so to give away 500 units to sell 5, hopefully you dont' run your business this way


----------



## trh

I think 99% if the customer base don't even know what a GenieGo is.


----------



## peds48

trh said:


> I think 99% if the customer base don't even know what a GenieGo is.


Exactly my point! so let's give away a whole bunch of free GG1 so that we can sell 5. Wohoo.


----------



## dishinitout

peds48 said:


> but what is giving them away for free is going to accomplish for DirecTV?


The biggest thing it MAY do is help create word of mouth referral/envy for friends/family to buy one. In that sense it would be good for the brand since it isn't marketed well and few know about it. ...

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts

dishinitout said:


> The biggest thing it MAY do is help create word of mouth referral/envy for friends/family to buy one. In that sense it would be good for the brand since it isn't marketed well and few know about it. ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


Yep!


----------



## peds48

dishinitout said:


> The biggest thing it MAY do is help create word of mouth referral/envy for friends/family to buy one. In that sense it would be good for the brand since it isn't marketed well and few know about it. ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


only if there were thousands to give away.... and still once they find out the will need to pay $150 for a GG they will pass...


----------



## dpeters11

stevenme said:


> This is a problem all companies face and most deal with it by discounting the old model while they sell the new ones. DTV wants to get full price (I'm not counting Solid Signals sale to clear their inventory) to clear out old inventory. Imagine that you really want to buy that new 2015 car but the dealer still has 2014s on the lot that must be sold before anyone can buy the new model. I'd like to see that happen!
> 
> The good news is I don't feel like I'm missing much while I wait, in fact, I'm not even sure I want to take the plunge with a GG2. From what I've read transcoding is slow (better, but still slow on the GG2), video quality is adequate at best, and the firmware suffers from stability issues. I guess it's the techy in me that really just wants to see if I can conquer the device!


Video quality isn't fantastic HD, no. But for it's primary use case, that's not what most would want. Takes too much space, limited use on small screens. Now, I have an iPad 2 so I haven't seen it on retina, but I've been satisfied.

Slow transcoding is in the eye of the beholder. I've been transcoding like crazy lately getting my wife ready for a trip. Did it take a long time to transcode? Don't really know as I just let it work overnight. I'd done my own speed tests before, but results may vary. I've not had any issues, and even for out of home access, it was able to reach into my dd-wrt based router and make it's required changes.


----------



## dpeters11

trh said:


> I think 99% if the customer base don't even know what a GenieGo is.


And likely a good percentage of those that might know it exists thinks a Genie is required.


----------



## trh

dishinitout said:


> The biggest thing it MAY do is help create word of mouth referral/envy for friends/family to buy one. In that sense it would be good for the brand since it isn't marketed well and few know about it


While I enjoy my GenieGo, I still don't think it is ready for "prime time". Too many glitches and idiosyncrasies make it a product that could cause more problems than "envy".


----------



## peds48

trh said:


> While I enjoy my GenieGo, I still don't think it is ready for "prime time". Too many glitches and idiosyncrasies make it a product that could cause more problems than "envy".


Yep


----------



## Steve

dpeters11 said:


> Slow transcoding is in the eye of the beholder. I've been transcoding like crazy lately getting my wife ready for a trip. Did it take a long time to transcode? Don't really know as I just let it work overnight


Ditto. I've used both devices, and since I normally transcode in the background and overnight, the end result "feels" the same, because there are always a bunch of shows transcoded and ready to watch with either unit. Where the GG2 transcoding speed would be an advantage is if you're on the way out the door, and you forgot to pre-transcode something you really wanted for this trip.


----------



## lparsons21

trh said:


> While I enjoy my GenieGo, I still don't think it is ready for "prime time". Too many glitches and idiosyncrasies make it a product that could cause more problems than "envy".


I'd have to agree. From all reading about what it does and doesn't do, it just seems half-baked.


----------



## Steve

trh said:


> While I enjoy my GenieGo, I still don't think it is ready for "prime time". Too many glitches and idiosyncrasies make it a product that could cause more problems than "envy".





lparsons21 said:


> I'd have to agree. From all reading about what it does and doesn't do, it just seems half-baked.


 :scratchin. I'm curious, what _doesn't_ it do that you need? 99% of my shows transcoded without an issue. One show in a hundred might have failed to convert, because it contained recording glitches

If your expectation is to take some shows with you on the road to view on your phone or tablet, or stream while OOH with a good wifi connection, the device works as expected, IMO.

If your expectation is to use it as an archiving device, yes, you'll be disappointed. Just my .02.


----------



## lparsons21

As you can see from my sig, I'm a dual-sub. With Dish and the Hopper w/Sling I can transcode and transfer to the iPad (and I think at least some Android) in HD. And then I can also mirror that to the big screen via the AppleTV. I do that all the time when I take a trip to my mom's house.

The GenieGo is a very limited box that does one thing and that is allow for SD on small devices. Maybe to a big screen too, though I haven't actually looked nor do I care if it is just doing SD. And it costs me additional money for that limited use.


----------



## Steve

lparsons21 said:


> As you can see from my sig, I'm a dual-sub. With Dish and the Hopper w/Sling I can transcode and transfer to the iPad (and I think at least some Android) in HD. And then I can also mirror that to the big screen via the AppleTV. I do that all the time when I take a trip to my mom's house.


That's comparing apples to oranges, IMO. For DIRECTV customers, I'm just saying that in my experience, GG works as advertised for smartphones and tablets.


----------



## lparsons21

Steve said:


> That's comparing apples to oranges, IMO. For DIRECTV customers, I'm just saying that in my experience, GG works as advertised for smartphones and tablets.


Yes it does just what it advertises, but IMO what it does isn't worth the money they want for it. If all you want is to watch on tiny screens and don't mind ponying up the money to do it in SD, then I for one wouldn't object. Until you try to sell it to me!! 

Of methods to get things off of a DVR, the GenieGo is the most limiting of any I've read about.


----------



## stevenme

peds48 said:


> get more money by loosing money? you know as well as I do that 99% of the DirecTV customer base does not know the difference between GG1 and GG2. so to give away 500 units to sell 5, hopefully you dont' run your business this way


Not that it will hurt their business, but I'm not buying one until I know I'm getting a V2 (hopefully for free).


----------



## peds48

stevenme said:


> Not that it will hurt their business, but I'm not buying one until I know I'm getting a V2 (hopefully for free).


be ready for what may be a long wait, specially since you want it at no cost, since then you only source is DirecTV and since not many folks are buy them and reporting what they get


----------



## dennisj00

I often watch via GG and the iPad (4) when I don't want to crank up the big TVs and find no discernable difference in PQ from HBO/Go or Netflix on the iPad. I've got some Bill Mahr screenshots via GG or HBO/Go and other than the time status at the top, you can't tell which they come from.


----------



## lparsons21

On the small tablet/phone screen, SD vs HD isn't a big issue imo. I don't watch videos on them.


----------



## Steve

I spent more time than I wanted to in doctors and hospital waiting rooms earlier this year, and it was great to be able to stream randomly chosen shows from my playlist to my iPhone 5 while out of home. I was pleasantly surprised how smooth playback was, and the PQ on that sized screen was indistinguishable from HD. At the time, I had up to 5mbps upload capability from home.


----------



## dennisj00

I agree Steve, being away from home, the last thing I'd worry about is PQ. While I want it to be as good as in-home streaming, I've had Watch ESPN go to audio only many times more than it should in home on the iPad.


----------



## nuspieds

About a week and half or so ago, I placed an order with SolidSignal for GG2. It was confirmed, I had an order number and an expected ship date.

Around the second business day following the placement of the order, I received an email indicating that the GG2 was backordered and that shipment would be delayed. Then, one or two days later, another email, but this time informing me that although DirecTV had promised them shipments of the device, they (DIrecTV) are now targeting end of summer--if at all.

Well, I certainly believe that it will be released; it is just a matter of _when_. Anyway, I was refunded for the order and will wait for a confirmed release before placing the next order. If you're interested in the GG2, patience is key at the moment.


----------



## dpeters11

It can get a bit tricky trying to order a new product, I know I had issues getting a Genie shipped when SS first got them.


----------



## peds48

The GG2 is certainly here, DirecTV just needs to get rid of old inventory and the way it looks like, it will take a some time before that inventory is depleted


----------



## LiQiCE

I'm also looking for one - I tried to buy one off of eBay - seller identified the model # as MDR2 and said it would be that model, but when I purchased he said he could not get any anymore (not until stock of the original Genie GO are depleted like others have stated). 

Guess I'll have to keep waiting for now. I know there is not much difference between the new one and the original Genie Go - but I'd rather wait for the new one.


----------



## peds48

If you all guys keep waiting you will never be able to buy it.... !rolling


----------



## Tybee Bill

Just tried to order from SS. The said not available. Oh Well.


----------



## peds48

Someone has to buy the old ones in order for the new ones become available.... I have the feeling this is going to drag for awhile


----------



## LiQiCE

By the time the Genie Go 2 is for sale - DBSTalk will have a First Look for Genie Go 3 and we'll all keep waiting


----------



## acostapimps

maybe if they marketed better they wouldn't have this problem with a bunch of unsold GG1, that and it gets a bad rap about constant issues to some.


----------



## dennisj00

Solid Signal's Deal of the Day is GG for $90. If you travel a lot or need a tablet screen from your DVR programs somewhere around your house, it's a good deal.


----------



## prushing

acostapimps said:


> maybe if they marketed better they wouldn't have this problem with a bunch of unsold GG1, that and it gets a bad rap about constant issues to some.


maybe someone who wants a GG2 should call up DTV and offer to work for commission (GG2) to help sell some of the remaining GG1s

The delivery guy asked me about mine when he delivered it as he had just recently got the Genie installed and wanted to know what it was since it was a lot smaller than the HR box. You would think they would be trying to inform everyone who orders a Genie about it.


----------



## trh

Why everyone with a Genie? Works fine on the whole HR2X series.


----------



## peds48

trh said:


> Why everyone with a Genie? Works fine on the whole HR2X series.


Yep, the name is misleading but I can see why DirecTV went that way


----------



## prushing

trh said:


> Why everyone with a Genie? Works fine on the whole HR2X series.


Its just an addon item that they should mention anytime a Genie is sold, they should also do the same thing with any HR sale, but they don't seem to be even doing it with the Genie


----------



## trh

No they shouldn't. It still has too many glitches.

You have to reset way too frequently (even more than I do Windows OS), change your password on your DirecTV online account and then you have to uninstall/reinstall in order to change the password on the Genie, twice I've been out of town (the reason I bought the nomad because of my work travel) and DirecTV did an update which required a restart and re-verify the account which you can't do when you're away from home. My Apple router is not one that was auto-configured for OOH last year. I followed the instructions on their site. Still did work. They are missing a step in their instructions and as of last month, the mistake is still there.

I think that if a non-techie household got a GenieGo, it would do more harm to DirecTV's reputation than good.


----------



## raromr

It is still not a great device (the GG2). But it is faster. 30 min show downloaded on my PC in 13 minutes.


----------



## mrdobolina

I have not had any issues with my GenieGo in a long, long time. At least not any issues that caused me not to be able to use it for preparing, downloading or streaming in or out of home. The only issue I've had recently was that all of the shows I had prepared went through a "re-preparing" process. But that didn't affect my functionality at all.

My point is, it seems like the GG is like a lot of DirecTV tech: it runs great with very few issues for the vast majority of users, but a minority of users have issue after issue after issue. Sure, I had some issues a year or so ago when I first got the GG. I had to do 30 second reboots, 2 minute reboots, reboot all receivers, etc. But since about 9 months ago, I have hardly thought about my GG other than to add a 32gb usb drive to it. 

I'd be interested in a GG2 simply for the faster transcode time. Hopefully the programmers can figure out a way to offer that on the GG1 so I don't have to spend the extra $$.


----------



## trh

mrdobolina said:


> I have not had any issues with my GenieGo in a long, long time. At least not any issues that caused me not to be able to use it for preparing, downloading or streaming in or out of home. The only issue I've had recently was that all of the shows I had prepared went through a "re-preparing" process. But that didn't affect my functionality at all.
> 
> My point is, it seems like the GG is like a lot of DirecTV tech: it runs great with very few issues for the vast majority of users, but a minority of users have issue after issue after issue. Sure, I had some issues a year or so ago when I first got the GG. I had to do 30 second reboots, 2 minute reboots, reboot all receivers, etc. But since about 9 months ago, I have hardly thought about my GG other than to add a 32gb usb drive to it.
> 
> I'd be interested in a GG2 simply for the faster transcode time. Hopefully the programmers can figure out a way to offer that on the GG1 so I don't have to spend the extra $$.


I like my GG, but at the $150 I paid, it wasn't the best deal. You obviously weren't traveling back in late - Feb when it installed an update that stop the software from working until I got home. 4-5 hours of shows on the GG that I couldn't watch until I returned home.

And for the GG only, my NHL CI package is considered PPV.

My in law's couldn't maintain a GG and my wife, with a MA in education couldn't either.

It still isn't ready for "prime time."


----------



## peds48

mrdobolina said:


> My point is, it seems like the GG is like a lot of DirecTV tech: it runs great with very few issues for the vast majority of users, but a minority of users have issue after issue after issue. Sure, I had some issues a year or so ago when I first got the GG. I had to do 30 second reboots, 2 minute reboots, reboot all receivers, etc. But since about 9 months ago, I have hardly thought about my GG other than to add a 32gb usb drive to it.


doesn't that hold true for every piece of electronic device out there?


----------



## dennisj00

Whether it's Home Depot, Amazon, or the App Store, most reviews are negative and most people that have positive experiences don't post a review. (including me)

I've had GG from the beginning and it does have it's oddities, but it's been a great addition to our watching via PC, iPads / iPhones, or MacBook. A reboot or reset here and there is the least of my worries.

But you have to remember most people didn't set the clock on their VCR - or program a recording!


----------



## nuspieds

Over a year ago, it was definitely a rough start for me with the GG: My single, most nagging and chronic issue was the endless "Waiting to prepare..." message. Oh, how I struggled!

A couple of resets and Network Services restarts later, me and my GG were humming along. For a while, when my GG couldn't connect to one of my HD-DVRs, restarting Network Services always did the trick. After the device was running fine, I experienced a *major* issue several times: While in-transit, the GG client would all-of-a-sudden lose my account details and because I wasn't internet-connected (e.g., I'd be on a flight), it would invalidate and delete all my content!!! :flaiming

I run my GG client on a Windows tablet and the problem always seemed to occur when I'd put Windows to sleep, so from all indications it seemed like a GG software bug when it came out of a Sleep. A couple of times it happened outside of Sleep, so then I wasn't really sure what was causing the issue. Anyway, the problem became so persistent that I eventually bought a backup drive and prior to my commutes, I'd copy all the downloaded content to the USB drive, Sure enough, when the problem occurred, I'd just re-copy all the content--but only once I arrived at my destination, where I had Internet connection in order to validate my account.

It has been forever since that problem re-appeared, but I can't do without my content while I'm away, so I still take backups on the USB drive. So, for me, it has been smooth sailing for a very, very long time.


----------



## RoundRockJohn

I've read quite about this device, and understand it's limitations, but I won't buy a piece of tech that's outdated when I know a better version is available.

If anyone knows where a second generation can be backordered, I'd do that just make sure I got the latest thing.


----------



## mrdobolina

peds48 said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> doesn't that hold true for every piece of electronic device out there?


So I guess every piece of electronic equipment is "not ready for primetime" :rotfl:

I'm with dennis. I love my GG and have had very few issues with it. I has enhanced my viewing habits and ability and has saved me some money by being able to load kids shows on our iPad for travelling with a 3 year old.


----------



## peds48

mrdobolina said:


> So I guess every piece of electronic equipment is "not ready for primetime" :rotfl:
> 
> .


well, if you take my comments out of context. That holds true for every electronic device out there. Or why do you think there is customer support?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenard

Ordered from Solid Signal GG1. Opened the box and it was a GG2. Invoice listed MDR1 not MDR2


----------



## Kash76

Lenard said:


> Ordered from Solid Signal GG1. Opened the box and it was a GG2. Invoice listed MDR1 not MDR2


did you order when the sale was on?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 on Tapatalk


----------



## Lenard

Kash76 said:


> did you order when the sale was on?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 on Tapatalk


No I did not. Ordered on May 26.


----------



## VABlitz

Do you need whole home dvr to use the GG1? I have the GG1 and whole home, but I was thinking of picking up the GG2 for the speed bump and passing off the GG1 to a family member without one.

I've been using it a lot. One feature I wish they would implement is being able to change the order of what gets encoded and transferred first. I click from oldest first, but I usually end up with a bunch of the newer episodes and the older ones nowhere to be found on my tablet. So, I usually click three episodes at a time when I am about to travel and check on it, and load the others up.

Also, it would be nice to load the shows on my SD expansion card. I have limited room onboard my tablet, but I can have up to a 128GB SD card full of shows. Not to mention HD quality. TV out by the way works great on my tablet. The quality is not the best, but it is viewable, even my baseball games. Streaming is hit or miss at hotels, usually miss.


----------



## peds48

WHDVR not required. On Android Devices you can use external cards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VABlitz

peds48 said:


> WHDVR not required. On Android Devices you can use external cards
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it does work. The custom storage folder defaulted to /storage/sdcard0 or Sdcard1. sdcard0 was the onboard and I couldn't create a directory in sdcard1 (which is what I thought the external sdcard was. Looks like you need to go to /removable/microsd for the sdcard. Very misleading.


----------



## steve0617

Solid Signal's Deal of the Day (06/05/2014) is the GenieGo for $90. Have no idea if it's old MDR1s being blown out (it's listed as the MDR1) or if you'd get the MDR2 as Lenard said he did.


----------



## Kash76

I called DTV last weekend and they sent me a first generation unit. The price was right so I am happy. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 on Tapatalk


----------



## dennisj00

Seriously, at any reduced price, the GG1 is worth it. It just takes a bit more planning if you're transcoding a lot.

Once you get use to it you won't know the difference.


----------



## stevenme

Any updates on this? Is DirecTV shipping GG2s, or are they still clearing GG1 inventory?


----------



## peds48

Rumor has it that DirecTV is shipping out GenieGo 2 now


----------



## RAD

Solid signal said they had a limited number last week.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## lugnutathome

I purchased a GG1 from Solid Signal a little over a month ago and have a rather unique whole home infrastructure leveraging DECA in some parts of the home and switched Ethernet in others 7 DVRs (a Genie may be involved) 

My home is unique in that it is the result of several buildings being linked together into a long and tall structure. I had it hardwired for switched Ethernet when I moved in. For its size however and using wireless, I have wireless access points in 3 locations in addition to the wireless on the router itself. I wanted badly to just use the iPaid App for in home streaming and it worked but had some issues with locking up (a 30 second rewind usually fixed). I tried the GG App for iPhone on an iPod Touch, an iPaid Mini and that was flawless (on Windows 8.1 as well).

Recently (like last week) the iPaid App was upgraded and in home streaming is FLAWLESS on the iPaid App.

From day one though the transcoding functionality, download to my authorized devices, and remote consumption have been flawless (via iPaid App or GG for iPhone App). I see no reason to "need" the GG2 in my use cases. I get the newer tech desire but from any view of the product other than sheer transcoding speed they are interchangeable.

As long as you have a Cinema Connection Kit, just connect it up to an open port off your router (or on your home switched Ethernet fabric if you have one) wait for the lights to turn blue and it is done! GG2 does offer the ability to leverage DECA directly to include the GG but that is its only functional difference.

Don "Great addition to your DirecTV experience!" Bolton


----------



## stevenme

lugnutathome said:


> As long as you have a Cinema Connection Kit, just connect it up to an open port off your router (or on your home switched Ethernet fabric if you have one) wait for the lights to turn blue and it is done! GG2 does offer the ability to leverage DECA directly to include the GG but that is its only functional difference.
> 
> Don "Great addition to your DirecTV experience!" Bolton


My router ports are currently maxed out and the ability to connect via DECA is exactly why I want a GG2. It also gives me the flexibility to put the GG2 anywhere I have a receiver if in the future I need to relocate it.

I guess I'll roll the dice and order one from DTV and keep my fingers crossed that they send a GG2!


----------



## steve0617

stevenme said:


> My router ports are currently maxed out and the ability to connect via DECA is exactly why I want a GG2. It also gives me the flexibility to put the GG2 anywhere I have a receiver if in the future I need to relocate it.
> 
> I guess I'll roll the dice and order one from DTV and keep my fingers crossed that they send a GG2!


Solid Signal has the 2s. I ordered one last night. Note that there are different item numbers/listings for the 1 and the 2.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=GENIEGO2&ss=253660


----------



## lugnutathome

Good hunting! 

A switch off the router could solve things too but I hear ya.

In my case my GG is at the convergance of my 2 network fabrics and so is at the shortest distance from any of my DVRs that it can be in my set up.


Don "may the hunt bear good results" Bolton


----------



## peds48

stevenme said:


> My router ports are currently maxed out


That can be easily fix with an ethernet switch


----------



## Hoffer

steve0617 said:


> Solid Signal has the 2s. I ordered one last night. Note that there are different item numbers/listings for the 1 and the 2.
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=GENIEGO2&ss=253660


Cool, just ordered one.


----------



## sbl

My GG2 from SolidSignal arrived today. Will be hooking it up tonight,


----------



## sbl

All connected - works just fine so far. It runs quite warm, I notice.


----------



## Hoffer

How does one upgrade from the GG1 to the GG2? Do you have to call DirecTV to activate it or can I just swap the hardware and I'll be good to go?

I think I'm going to do the install with coax instead of ethernet. It will allow me to get the GenieGo out of my entertainment center and hide it behind my couch where the coax comes into my house. At least I think I'll be able to install it this way.


----------



## sbl

You would probably have to call DirecTV and deactivate the GG1 first. Yes, you can install with coax only - I did.


----------



## prushing

Hoffer said:


> How does one upgrade from the GG1 to the GG2? Do you have to call DirecTV to activate it or can I just swap the hardware and I'll be good to go?
> 
> I think I'm going to do the install with coax instead of ethernet. It will allow me to get the GenieGo out of my entertainment center and hide it behind my couch where the coax comes into my house. At least I think I'll be able to install it this way.


You could face some issues getting to the right department, but once you do, they know how to fix it. You can only have 1 active on your account and there is some stuff behind the scenes that has to get done before you can activate the new one. You can search here and I believe there are some posts about who they ended up talking to.


----------



## steve0617

steve0617 said:


> Solid Signal has the 2s. I ordered one last night. Note that there are different item numbers/listings for the 1 and the 2.
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=GENIEGO2&ss=253660


Well, this sucks. Back ordered even though their website said it was in stock. Claims 5-7 business day delay.

EDIT: Website still shows in stock (or at least not back ordered).


----------



## stevenme

steve0617 said:


> Well, this sucks. Back ordered even though their website said it was in stock. Claims 5-7 business day delay.
> 
> EDIT: Website still shows in stock (or at least not back ordered).


I tried to order one through DirecTV, but of course I received a V1. Made several attempts to get a V2 from them but finally gave up. I'm returning it to them and ordering through SS. The web site showed them in stock and let me order one, but from others it sounds like I'll be getting a backordered email soon. I have to say it's been a while since I've had such a hard time trying to give someone my money!


----------



## SolidSignal

We are currently in stock on GenieGO2 for same day shipping. It's still a little touch and go getting the generation 2's but we're committed to keeping them in stock for our loyal DBSTalk customers!


----------



## stevenme

SolidSignal said:


> We are currently in stock on GenieGO2 for same day shipping. It's still a little touch and go getting the generation 2's but we're committed to keeping them in stock for our loyal DBSTalk customers!


I feel like I've hit the lottery, status from SolidSignal says GG2 has shipped! YeeHaa!


----------



## NR4P

SolidSignal said:


> We are currently in stock on GenieGO2 for same day shipping. It's still a little touch and go getting the generation 2's but we're committed to keeping them in stock for our loyal DBSTalk customers!


That is great news. It is a very good product.


----------



## Hoffer

stevenme said:


> I feel like I've hit the lottery, status from SolidSignal says GG2 has shipped! YeeHaa!


Mine is to be delivered Tuesday.


----------



## Hoffer

prushing said:


> You could face some issues getting to the right department, but once you do, they know how to fix it. You can only have 1 active on your account and there is some stuff behind the scenes that has to get done before you can activate the new one. You can search here and I believe there are some posts about who they ended up talking to.


Just had a 40 minutes call to DirecTV. Third person they had me talk to was in the GenieGo area. I had to give her my GG1's serial number. She then emailed someone to deactivate it. She said she'd call me back in 24 hours, assuming the GG1 is deactivated. Once it is deactivated, she can then setup the GG2.

So yeah, they don't have going from a GG1 to a GG2 all that smooth.


----------



## nuspieds

Hoffer said:


> Hoffer, on 19 Aug 2014 - 4:50 PM, said:
> 
> Just had a 40 minutes call to DirecTV. Third person they had me talk to was in the GenieGo area. I had to give her my GG1's serial number. She then emailed someone to deactivate it. She said she'd call me back in 24 hours, assuming the GG1 is deactivated. Once it is deactivated, she can then setup the GG2.
> 
> So yeah, they don't have going from a GG1 to a GG2 all that smooth.


No, not smooth at all.

In my case, after I disconnected the GG1 and connected the GG2, two reps on two separate calls told me that there was no type of deactivation/activation necessary; that I all I needed to do was just plug in the new GG2.

Needless to say, that obviously wasn't true and by the third call I was transferred to the GG team and the rep asked me for both serial numbers and he also had to email his colleague in order to deactivate the GG1. I told him that it was not very efficient and he agreed; his response was, "I don't know why they just don't give us access to do this!" 

We were on the phone for about 1/2 hour and still no email response, so he said that he would call me back once he got it. Around 20 minutes later, he called me back and then we were able to complete the GG2 setup.


----------



## Hoffer

Got my GG1 deactivated and my GG2 working. I got Out of Home Access to be confirmed working when I was at home. I'm now on an away from home WiFi network and get an "Unable to Stream" message. Says my HD DVR is currently busy and can not support streaming.

Anyone know what this is about??


----------



## peds48

Hoffer said:


> Got my GG1 deactivated and my GG2 working. I got Out of Home Access to be confirmed working when I was at home. I'm now on an away from home WiFi network and get an "Unable to Stream" message. Says my HD DVR is currently busy and can not support streaming.
> 
> Anyone know what this is about??


Is someone at home using the HDDVR?

What model of receiver do you have. look for the model number inside the access card door..


----------



## Hoffer

peds48 said:


> Is someone at home using the HDDVR?
> 
> What model of receiver do you have. look for the model number inside the access card door..


I live alone. So, I sure hope nobody is using it. I have an HR44 DVR if that is what you're asking.


----------



## peds48

Do you ave any clients? If you do, did you leave them on?


----------



## Hoffer

peds48 said:


> Do you ave any clients? If you do, did you leave them on?


I have 2 wireless minis, which I shut off when not in use.


----------

